# Pretty baby top (k)



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very easy to make too....
http://whiteflowerneedle.hubpages.com/hub/Seamless-Yellow-Baby-Sweater-Dress-Free-Knitting-Pattern#


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

So beautiful! Wish I could do this for my 3 1/2 year old grand daughter.....

Love the colors too though, I would have to use pink or purple to make my grand happy!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to knit with pink and purple too!!


----------



## tweeter60 (Aug 26, 2014)

I am now able to view and the sweater is adorable! Thank you for sharing. It was my I-Pad.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

tweeter60 said:


> Unable to view sweater. view keeps rotating.


I just checked the link and it's fine for me...


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice pattern, thank you.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

so cute


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Love that pattern, that sweater is beautiful. Thank you for the pattern, will try it in the near future.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty top...thanks for sharing.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

very cute, got the pattern printing, done already. thank you so much, I just love it.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this link!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, thank you for this most adorable pattern!! I am busy knitting for great-grandchild #6 (a girl). Just when I think I am nearly done.......I can`t resist this one!!!!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

I just want to her site on Ravelry. She has several absolutely adorable patterns - some of the free.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very cute, thanks for sharing link


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovely pattern, thanks


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you Knitnanny. I love to make baby things, and I always look for seamless patterns, as I don't like to sew seams. This one is adorable.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely top.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh so pretty. I kept the pattern even though I have not tots to knit for!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice pattern, thank you.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

betsyknit said:


> I just want to her site on Ravelry. She has several absolutely adorable patterns - some of the free.


I recognized the name in the link. She has lovely patterns.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Adorable pattern. Thank you!
I would like to make it with long sleeves; never understood wearing a sweater with short sleeves.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

betsyknit said:


> I just want to her site on Ravelry. She has several absolutely adorable patterns - some of the free.


Betsyknit: Please, what is the designer's name in Ravelry?


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

edmondp said:


> Betsyknit: Please, what is the designer's name in Ravelry?


Goes by the name White Flower Needle
http://www.ravelry.com/people/whiteflowerneedle


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

maur1011 said:


> Goes by the name White Flower Needle
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/whiteflowerneedle


Thanks!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very pretty baby top. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

maur1011 said:


> Goes by the name White Flower Needle
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/whiteflowerneedle


Thank you for responding before I got to it!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Really cute little dress. Thanks for sharing!


----------

